# Do you text exwives or past girlfriends



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it normal for a married man to send Happy Birthday or Merry Christmas texts to exwives or past girlfriends?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

No.

There is no contact with ex lovers in my marriage.

Boundaries and all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

No I don't. When we start a new relationship, we need to let our exes stay in the past where they belong.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

NO! Their Exes for a reason.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

MissMe said:


> Is it normal for a married man to send Happy Birthday or Merry Christmas texts to exwives or past girlfriends?


Maybe. I would text something like that to my ex wife if I were trying to manipulate some extra time with my kids out of her. (she has primary custody)

That would be the only reason though.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

My ex husband doesn't text me and wish me anything. We do communicate because we have children together, and that's where it stays, we do not chit chat about anything other than them and things related to them. Now, he will say something face to face, like "Merry Christmas" or "Happy Birthday/Mother's Day" if he's dropping off the kids then. I'll do the same, and include his wife. But no, we don't go out of our ways to say those things.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I send her a card. And wife sends her ex a card. When we visit the city where our exs live we each have coffee or visit the ex separately to catch up. Never a whiff of concern or jealousy or suspicion by my wife or myself. We once lived with and loved these people. They aren't bad. I email my ex from time to time and my wife does the same with her ex as well as the odd text now and then.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

No. Nor do I want to be friends wth my ex. I am forced to interact because we have children together. If not for that, I would happily be completely no contact.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It happens all the time in my life. Ex and I are friends, we co parent together, celebrate kids birthdays, Christmas etc together, have a family day out occasionally. 
We txt probably up to 10 times a week depending on what the issue is.
Yes we wish each other happy BD etc.
We help the kids buy presents for each other for birthdays, Mothers/Fathers day etc.

My partner has a similar situation with his ex in regard to communication however they are not really friends.

All is good here, no plan B's, no one wants to have their ex back (would rather eat my own head) so no need for jealousy.

Why do you ask? Do you have a problem with this?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Holland said:


> It happens all the time in my life. Ex and I are friends, we co parent together, celebrate kids birthdays, Christmas etc together, have a family day out occasionally.
> We txt probably up to 10 times a week depending on what the issue is.
> Yes we wish each other happy BD etc.
> We help the kids buy presents for each other for birthdays, Mothers/Fathers day etc.
> ...


This is me, too... I have no hard feelings towards my STBXW. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Not me. I am a notorious bridge burner. I learned the hard way how keeping an ex around because "we can still be friends" was one of the biggest mistakes of my life.

It's like that song "All my exes live in Texas, that's why I reside in Tennessee".


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

No...but this is ironic because an ex girlfriend of mine is just now trying to contact me (thru texting) and wants to meet for "old times sake". She knows I am happily married, but still wants to meet. She has ended her marriage and is now on the prowl. Nothing good can come of it from my point of view. 

I respectfully said no.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope. The best break is a clean break.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I think you're going to find the majority of people don't but many do. A lot has to do with how the break up happened. If the two people realized they just weren't right for each other and amicably walk away, they'll still be friendly and keep in contact.

I am not one of those people LOL. I'm with the majority and the only contact I have with my exwife is about my kids and by phone. I don't email or text. I don't speak with any exGF's either. One sent a friend request on facebook, I accepted, (high school sweet heart), had no interaction and then did a "friend clean up" and out she went.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't but I can see it not being a big deal in certain situations. If a marriage ended on good terms and you had children together, I don't see the harm with wishing someone a Merry Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

